# Lymphoma - it can happen to me - and did



## Zac495 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I haven't been around much lately - had a great trip to Italy with the kids and mom. She fell and broke her pelvis. Then I fell and landed on my back - not a big deal. But then the pain got worse and eventually I saw a doctor upon return to the states.

Further review of the back revealed (maybe unrelated?) lymphoma. I'm in shock. I thought I was immune to cancer - it's not in our family and I have always had heart issues (I'm fine, but had surgery, pacemaker, etc - thought THAT was my issue).

Biopsy Tuesday.Just starting my scary new journey. I intend to fight this thing and WIN.

TUG has always been a place I feel comfortable sharing (I know I'm SO public aren't I?) but sharing helps.

I welcome your knowledge and support.
Love,
Ellen


----------



## Chrisky (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my.  Sharing does help.  I have friends that were diagnosed with lymphoma and they went through a session of chemo and have come out with flying colors - in remission.  You have a great attitude, keep it up, and good luck to you.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 22, 2012)

So many problems, but you've overcome them.  Best of luck in this new journey.  I wish you the best.

Sue


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 22, 2012)

One of my 5th grader's classmates was diagnosed with lymphoma this spring. He's doing well and back in school this fall.

Still worried about our neighbor's son who was diagnosed with leukemia(right after the classmate mentioned above), he just had a bone marrow transplant and is progressing. 

The whole school was in shock last spring, principal and the district did a great job working with the students, even had a group from the Children's Hospital come in and discuss things with the student body. Like you can't catch cancer, which was a big fear of some of the kids(including mine) with the diagnosis so close together for the 2.

Ellen you will fight this and win!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellen you've proved to everyone here how you're a fighter and I'm confident you'll pull through this too.  You're in my thoughts and prayers and you and your mom navigate through to a full and complete recovery!


----------



## Dori (Sep 22, 2012)

Your strength and positive attitiude will help you to fight this and win! Prayers and TUGhugs are on their way to you.

Dori


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 22, 2012)

*TUG does do wonders!*



Zac495 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I haven't been around much lately - had a great trip to Italy with the kids and mom. She fell and broke her pelvis. Then I fell and landed on my back - not a big deal. But then the pain got worse and eventually I saw a doctor upon return to the states.
> 
> Further review of the back revealed (maybe unrelated?) lymphoma. I'm in shock. I thought I was immune to cancer - it's not in our family and I have always had heart issues (I'm fine, but had surgery, pacemaker, etc - thought THAT was my issue).
> ...



Ellen, I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis; but TUG prayers do help.  My son-in-law had a Brain aneurysm in June and I firmly believe the prayers from the TUG family got him almost 90% well now.  At the same time my daughter was thought to have heart problems at 47 years old and once again TUG prayers pulled thru and her re-diagnosis showed no signs of heart damage, just stress-related.  I am a breast cancer survivor (25 yrs now) -- so stay strong and take time out for yourself every day and try to relax.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellen,
So sorry you have another battle to fight.  Have they said what stage and is it Hodgkins or non Hodgkins?

My dad fought a four year battle with non-Hodgkins 11 years ago.  At the time I remember they were starting cutting edge treatments with great success rates.  Since at the time they were experimental, he didn't qualify for them, so they didn't help him.  However, I do know they have come a long way with this type of cancer.

You are a fighter and yes, you WILL win this battle!  I can only imagine the cutting edge treatments available near you.  You are near some top hospitals.

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## suzanne (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this has happened to you. We had just returned from vacation to Costa Rica in 2008, DH became ill just days after we got home. We thought he had picked up a bug while there. After all types of tests on his heart (he has high blood pressure), with nothing showing up the doctor ordered a cat scan and found that he had lymphoma. Thank God we found a wonderful Cancer Doctor for him. He has Non Hodgkins Lymphoma and it was a long road to get him in remission. He had several types of chemo and radiation over a 3 year period. He has been in remission for a year now and we are hoping that he stays that way. I feel that my TUG family got me and DH thru that awful time. So please be as vocal as you need to be we all understand, especially those of us who have been thru it. God Bless.

Suzanne


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellen,

You know you can count on your Tug Family to help you fight and pull through this as I know you will.

Stay Strong!

Richard


----------



## bethy (Sep 22, 2012)

I will be thinking of you and praying for you.  My dear friend and neighbor had a battle with Hodgkins Lymphoma and won and has been doing well and in remission for about 3-4 years now.  He was in his late 30's, a father of two young children and discovered his through back pain as well.  He received treatment through the Seattle Cancer Care Alliance just in case you'd like a referral.

Take care - your strength is awesome and admirable!!!


----------



## Kay H (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellen, so sorry to hear this but they have come a LONG way in cancer treatments today.  My niece was diagnosed 2 yrs ago with Hodgekin's lymphoma on the 1st day of her senior yr of high school.  She had chemo and is now a sophomore in college and in remission. It is possible and more sure today than ever before.

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and please allow us to go thru this journey with you.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 22, 2012)

*Pulling For You.*




Zac495 said:


> I welcome your knowledge and support.


No knowledge here, but miles & miles of support.  

Only person I know who had Stage 3 lymphoma (non-Hodgkins) had 1 large tumor (golf-ball size) removed surgically, then a course of chemotherapy that took care of all the rest.  He lost his hair & felt lousy during treatment.  After treatment was over, his hair grew back & now he feels OK -- still rides his motorcycle & everything. 

His granddaughter (age 13) has osteo-sarcoma in her knee & lung that is no longer responding to treatment.  Her doctors don't know whether to operate or try unapproved experimental drugs that seem promising, or both, or what. 

My lymphoma-survivor friend prays that God will take him & leave his granddaughter.  I'm not sure now that works.  I just pray that God will take care of him & his granddaughter both -- & you. 

God bless you. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## amycurl (Sep 22, 2012)

Sending many hugs your way, and holding you and your family in The Light.

My B-I-L was diagnosed with lymphoma in his early 30s. While that 18 months was scary and hard for him and his wife, as well as the rest of our family, a few years later he now has a clean bill of health and a lovely daughter who just turned one in June. 

You can beat this, and life does go on.

*hugs you again*


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2012)

Add me to the list of those sending many TUGhugs your way. You're a fighter and will overcome this. 

GO Ellen!


----------



## Janette (Sep 22, 2012)

My prayers include you. Thanks for considering your Tug friend's close enough to share. I care!


----------



## Paumavista (Sep 22, 2012)

*You have TUG support.*



Zac495 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I haven't been around much lately - had a great trip to Italy with the kids and mom. She fell and broke her pelvis. Then I fell and landed on my back - not a big deal. But then the pain got worse and eventually I saw a doctor upon return to the states.
> 
> Further review of the back revealed (maybe unrelated?) lymphoma. I'm in shock. I thought I was immune to cancer - it's not in our family and I have always had heart issues (I'm fine, but had surgery, pacemaker, etc - thought THAT was my issue).
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and then your diagnosis.......
Man, that was kinda a rough trip with both of you falling!
I think it's a good idea to post on-line.....not only will you get support from a WIDE group of online friends but you never know when someone might really have some useful information to share....new treatments, doctors, drugs.  It's gotten to be a small-world and we all know so many people....networking can be great.  Perhaps there are even some online groups for those with lymphoma?  Connecting with others may open up new resources.  And if you're an INFORMATION crazy person like I am....I just want to KNOW as much as I can.
Keep posting here as often as you want; I think of this board as more than just fellow travelers...maybe you do to.
Wishing you always good news and brighter tomorrows.......
Judy


----------



## senorak (Sep 22, 2012)

Continuing to send positive thoughts and prayers your way via both FB and TUG.     In being "friends" with you on both sites, I know how strong you are, and how many friends and family members you have standing behind, (and next to) you and fighting for you.  Stay strong, Ellen, and live your life!

Deb


----------



## JanT (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellen,

You've had your share of battles, that's for certain.  You are an amazing person and truly a fighter.  Please know that my thoughts, love, and prayers are with you during this time.  Stay strong and have great faith.  The Lord will help you as you go through this.

Love,
Jan


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 22, 2012)

Sending powerful good wishes your way.  Once you are sure what you are up against, see if your doctor recommends any websites specially for your research. I he does not, I am sure (I and) many TUGgers can come up with reputable sites or your research.  Knowledge is power.  

And always be hopeful.  

{{{ HUGS }}}

Fern


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellen -

So sorry to hear of this latest challenge. Positive attitude and a good fight are the best weapons. You are in our prayers.


----------



## susieq (Sep 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.............Your attitude speaks volumes. Stay strong & know you're in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## suesam (Sep 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Ellen! I have a friend who was diagnosed with non-Hodgkin lymphoma about 12 years ago and after treatment she has had no recurrence and is happy and healthy! Keep up the good fight and I will say a prayer for you! 

Sue


----------



## easyrider (Sep 22, 2012)

BUMMER...... I dont know if this helps.

One of my contractor friends was diagnosed with lymphoma and used both natural and medical treatments and has been fine for 8 years +.
http://curezone.com/forums/search.asp?q=Lymphoma&action=CureZone+Search


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 22, 2012)

My prayers are with you while you are going through this.  I know the support here for you on TUG is the best as it was for me while I was going through my Stem Cell Transplant.  You might want to try checking out this website that I have found lots of cancer support also:  

http://www.cancercompass.com/message-board/cancers/lymphoma/1,0,119,57.htm

Here you will find others who have already gone through the same things you will be facing and will be able to answer many of your questions you might have.  Another suggestion is be sure to find an Oncologist who specializes in Lymphoma to get the right treatments. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 22, 2012)

Everyone is so kind here and it does help a lot.  It is scary to face these treatments but a lot of friends and relatives from the TUG members here seem to have won this battle so there is hope.

Since you are a fighter too and have a positive attitude as well, I feel confident that you will get better, Ellen.

Hugs and good vibes from CA.  Stay strong and keep us informed.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  My best to you!

H


----------



## KCI (Sep 22, 2012)

Praying for you...keep strong....


----------



## Patri (Sep 22, 2012)

That fall was fortuitous, so your case got diagnosed sooner. Prayers for you, and your family, as you go through this together.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 22, 2012)

Put me in the TUGhugs line.   Will be praying for you.   Love your perky attitude.

Suzzanne


----------



## pjrose (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh Ellen, not another trial for you to go through.  You WILL beat it, with your attitude and lots of hugs and good wishes from friends, including TUGgers!  

{HUGS}
PJ


----------



## LisaH (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh Ellen, what a year you have been through and yet you still have such a positive attitude. Please state strong and you will beat this disease. The treatment for lymphoma has come a long way in the past decade and the odds of winning this battle are getting better than ever.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 23, 2012)

Ellen,
I'm wishing you the best through this.
Your spunk (I can't resist reading your posts) will get you through.  And you *will* get through.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh Ellen, what awful news.  I'm sorry to hear it.  Good thoughts for you and your family as you wander this new road.  Be good, take care of yourself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ellen, my prayers go out to you this morning--this beautiful Sunday morning.   You really have had more than your share.  You handle everything that comes your way with such grace.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 23, 2012)

Assuming your doctor is right (that you really do have a lymphoma and not some other problem), you first need a diagnosis.  (If they are seeing enlarged lymph nodes, not every enlarged node is lymphoma.)  

Lymphoma is common, and there are many different types of lymphomas.  Non-Hodgkin's Lymphomas (NHL) are far more common than Hodgkin's, B cell tumors are more common than T cell lymphomas.

A decent starting point:
http://www.cll-nhl.com/2012/08/making-sense-of-all-different-lymphomas.html


----------



## capjak (Sep 23, 2012)

My Prayers are with you.

Please get a second and third opinion from the best doctors you can find.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

Dear Ellen:

Our prayers are with you.  DW and I returned from a European tour in October 1992.  Shortly after our return, DW developed a painful lump in the right axilla.  It was metastatic breast cancer.  Her mother developed a Non Hodgkins lymphoma in 1999.  Both DW and her mother are doing very well.  

We joined HGVC in 2001.  I have had the pleasure of treating my wife and her mother to three cruises and four timeshare vacations using HGVC points.  I am certain that you will have a good response to chemotherapy and that you will have many good times to enjoy.

Best wishes,

Pianodinosaur


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 23, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> I am certain that you will have a good response to chemotherapy and that you will have many good times to enjoy.



Everyone on TUG means well, but don't assume that you will need traditional chemotherapy.  Get a diagnosis first from a biopsy.  

Hodgkin's is usually treated with chemo.  But for some forms of Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma, there's a chance that you might not need treatment initially.  And there is also a possibility that even if treatment is needed, it might be immunotherapy rather than chemo.  Monoclonal antibody therapy has dramatically changed how NHL is treated.


----------



## andrea t (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Ellen...You're a strong woman and you'll beat this.  Keep the faith.  Sending prayers your way....Andrea


----------



## Tia (Sep 23, 2012)

Positive thoughts and prayers sent your way


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Ellen - May your family and friends support you and your strength and faith sustain you. 

I wish you the best in overcoming this obstable.

elaine


----------



## Karen G (Sep 23, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Ellen -
> 
> So sorry to hear of this latest challenge. Positive attitude and a good fight are the best weapons. You are in our prayers.



Can't say it any better than that!


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Every one of your messages warmed my heart so much. The biopsy is tomorrow. I'm scared,but I'm determined. THere are too many places to visit on this earth before I go - and besides, my kids need me. THEREFORE, I WILL WIN!!!!!

I will update. You have no idea what you all mean to me.
Love,
Ellen


----------



## lamb (Sep 24, 2012)

Wishing you the very best as you determine the next steps towards your success in this health battle.  Keep positive and remember that it's OK to lean on someone for additional strength.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 24, 2012)

Bookmark this site - you'll want to come back to it later:

http://www.lymphomation.org/


----------



## joyzilli (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow, Ellen....you have a great attitude....you will beat this!!


----------



## pammex (Sep 25, 2012)

Ellen,  I am so sorry you are having to go thru this.  Good luck tomorrow on the biopsy and keep us informed, and talk ,and keep talking, it helps and lets all the stress out and the tears if so needed.  Be kind to yourself and realize you wil have ups and downs and that is okay...we are all here for you and praying for you.  

You might recall I am a breast Cancer Survivor, 3 years now.....has been a rocky 3 years filled with complications but I am a Survivor...and here on TUG , and Timeshare Forums and other sites is how I got thru my journey.  I never would have made it without all the wonderful folks on here and the other sites...so I thank them all..including you as I recall you sending me prayers and such.  Feel free at any time to PM me, I am here if you need to chat.  

You go girl....sock it to Lymphoma....put it in remision...you can do it!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ellen, keeping you in prayer today as you undergo the biopsy. Praying the Lord will be a shield around you and give you strength, peace and complete healing.


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 25, 2012)

Ellen,
You've been added to my prayer list! My husband had the benefit of hundreds of prayer warriors to give him extra time. I know prayers work almost as much as attitude. That positive attitude will go a long way.
Eileen


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 25, 2012)

Any results yet?  
i have been diagnosed with breast cancer twice, and third stage thyroid cancer .  I have had a lot of treatment, but never chemo.   I am missing a few body parts, but doing pretty well.  You can definitely beat it.


----------



## sun&fun (Sep 25, 2012)

So sorry that you are having to deal with yet another life challenge but if attitude and outlook have anything to do with healing (and I know they do!) you  are already ahead in the battle. Positive thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear, will be on our prayer list.


----------



## triem (Sep 26, 2012)

Ellen,
Prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 26, 2012)

*update*

I was told it is Non Hodgkins Type B - but no stage or anything else yet. Biopsy was only yesterday. Great Jewish doc called on the high holiday!

I am going to FIGHT THIS.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Thank You*

I wanted to make a separate post to thank you all.
Know I read and reread each of your messages. They are part of my army against this.

I am going to make a huge wall of cards. Every card will be a member of my army. Whether it's a card in the mail or a message on the net, each one is SO meaningful to me.

BOOM BANG. Nothing will stop me from winning the war!


----------



## suesam (Sep 26, 2012)

You go Ellen!!!! We will be here cheering and praying for you!!!

Sue


----------



## pammex (Sep 26, 2012)

You go girl....you can do it...fight like the warrior you are and we are all behind you, praying and crossing fingers, hoping and willing good things,...

Put on your big girl panties and fight this...WIN WIN WIN....I am here for you..anytime you need to chat...vent what have you..hang in there...


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 26, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> I was told it is Non Hodgkins Type B - but no stage or anything else yet.



I think you mean that you have a B-cell lymphoma.  B-cell lymphomas are far more common than T-cell lymphomas.  (We've got 2 major types of lymphocytes, and these are called B cells and T cells.)

Likely the pathologist will use a bunch of tests to next identify what type of B-cell lymphoma you're dealing with.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 27, 2012)

Ellen,
I'm inspired by your positive attitude. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
Best wishes for a full and complete recovery.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 27, 2012)

Now the learning starts, and you find out all about the different types, the different treatments, etc.  And you take heart knowing you have the kind that is more successfully treated.


----------



## Kay H (Sep 27, 2012)

Ellen, maybe your fall was a blessing in disguise.  They found your lymphoma before you started to have symptoms and you can get an earlier start on your road to remission.  You are in my prayers and I think that with your outlook and wonderful attitude you will succeed.  Best of luck to you and just remember we are all here cheering for you.


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, Ellen!  I obviously haven't been checking Tug as often as I should, because I just saw your news.

I'm so sorry to hear about another challenge for you, but with your attitude, I have faith that you'll win.

A grandson was diagnosed with non-hodgkins a few years ago. His girlfriend was expecting a baby, and we all pitched in to pay for harvesting the baby's stem cells, just in case.  It was wonderful that they were never needed, and after a few chemo treatments, and more tests, he was pronounced cancer free. Yea for him, and may it all turn out well for you.

Keep that positive attitude. It makes all the difference....Well, along with all our Tug Hugs and prayers! 
XXXOOO Jean


----------



## Ginny (Sep 28, 2012)

I am joining in with the rest of the TUG family to support you especially during this time. Be well and stay positive! 

--Ginny


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good News!!! It's good news from the pathology. Indolent lymphoma between stage 1 and 2. Very good prognosis. I will be seeing an oncologist at Fox Chase next week - but doctors are VERY optimistic and SO AM I!!!!! I can't begin to describe how the support I have received from family, close friends, and Tug friends and beyond have made this week bearable. Strong armies know not to turn their back on the enemy and of course I will follow through with doctor's orders, but my gut says I'm going to be fine!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2012)

Great news!!! Catching it early is always good news.


----------



## susieq (Sep 28, 2012)

Such Wonderful News!!!   YOU GO GIRL!! Hang in there!!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is great news!  Catching it early is a positive sign.


----------



## Tia (Sep 28, 2012)

:whoopie:     



Zac495 said:


> Good News!!! It's good news from the pathology. Indolent lymphoma between stage 1 and 2. Very good prognosis. I will be seeing an oncologist at Fox Chase next week - but doctors are VERY optimistic and SO AM I!!!!! I can't begin to describe how the support I have received from family, close friends, and Tug friends and beyond have made this week bearable. Strong armies know not to turn their back on the enemy and of course I will follow through with doctor's orders, but my gut says I'm going to be fine!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 28, 2012)

So glad to hear this wonderful news!


----------



## heathpack (Sep 29, 2012)

Two solid thumbs up!


----------



## Kay H (Sep 29, 2012)

Ellen, that is fantastic. Now you can go into treatment with both eyes open.  I love good news.


----------



## Patri (Sep 29, 2012)

Very happy for you. And yes, do what the doctors say, but also question why. It's good to be informed on the disease and treatment.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2012)

Great news! Thanks for sharing it!:whoopie:


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 29, 2012)

Just reading this and got to your good news.  I'm happy that things are turning out as best they can at this point.

I love your positive attitude.  Sometimes that is the most important thing in beating the disease.  Hold onto it!

Deb


----------



## lamb (Sep 30, 2012)

So glad to hear that you caught it early!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 1, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Good News!!! It's good news from the pathology. Indolent lymphoma between stage 1 and 2. Very good prognosis.



And very possibly no treatment now - you may hear about "watch and wait."


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 1, 2012)

GetawaysRus said:


> And very possibly no treatment now - you may hear about "watch and wait."



Not doing it. The new treatments radiation are changing things IF you can get in.


----------



## andrea t (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Ellen,

So glad to hear your positive report!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 1, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Good News!!! It's good news from the pathology. Indolent lymphoma between stage 1 and 2. Very good prognosis. I will be seeing an oncologist at Fox Chase next week - but doctors are VERY optimistic and SO AM I!!!!! I can't begin to describe how the support I have received from family, close friends, and Tug friends and beyond have made this week bearable. Strong armies know not to turn their back on the enemy and of course I will follow through with doctor's orders, but my gut says I'm going to be fine!!!



That is the best news I have heard all day!!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 2, 2012)

*got worse*

It's not so good - it's aggressive. Chemo starts tuesday but first the fun. Bone Biopsy. How bad is it???


----------



## heathpack (Oct 2, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> It's not so good - it's aggressive. Chemo starts tuesday but first the fun. Bone Biopsy. How bad is it???



Bone marrow aspirate?  Or bone biopsy of a bony lesion somewhere?

H


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ellen,
If you are having a bone marrow biopsy be sure to request that they sedate you.  You will need to have someone with you to drive you home if you are sedated.  I have had about 9 of these already with and without sedation.  If you are not sedated you will feel it and it does hurt but only lasts for a few minutes mostly when they snip a peice of bone. After it is done you will be a little sore but not that bad.  It never bothered me afterwards.  I hope I am not scaring you but you did ask.  Request to be sedated.  If it was not planned call the office and ask about it.

Prayers going your way and you will beat this!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 2, 2012)

Although it turns out aggressive, you caught it early.  Hang in there, Ellen. Keeping you in our thoughts through this.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 3, 2012)

Hang in there, Ellen! We will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wishing you only the best....
Having caught it in the early stages will hopefully make a big difference and make an easier road to recovery. Chemo's not fun, but there are so many supportive meds today that it is nothing like it was even a few short years ago. 

Look forward to your son's HS graduation and then to getting him ready for college. Sounds like you have lots of good things coming up too.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 4, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Bone marrow aspirate?  Or bone biopsy of a bony lesion somewhere?
> 
> H



Good point Heath

Ellen, the bone marrow aspirate seems to be easier according to my neighbor's son who is successfully recovering from his bone marrow transplant. He's only a 3rd grader and it didn't phase him and he's had mutliple ones done since March. 

He's looking to move over to the Ronald McDonald House next week and hopefully will be able to get out and see some of the museums with aid of a mask and lots of handwashing. 

Ellen, I will add you to my prayers along with my son's 2 friends.


----------



## pammex (Oct 4, 2012)

Ellen, YOu caught it early so aggressive but you did catch early so in your favor....

Anything and everything I can be sedated fro I am, why suffer unneedlessly...so yeah get sedated...

You are in my thoughts and prayers..Hugs..hang tough


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 5, 2012)

So i wasn't sedated - they couldn't - but I did well . It wasn't too bad.
I'm having surgery tomorrow morning - the mass on my spine is compromising my spinal cord. If it's lymphoma (they will do a biopsy while I'm out) they will close and treat with chemo. If that mass is a different tumor, they will remove it.

All tests still point back to non-aggressive - but the nodes are really big so they are treating it aggressively with chemo. ONce I get thru this surgery I think things will be better!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 5, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> So i wasn't sedated - they couldn't - but I did well . It wasn't too bad.
> I'm having surgery tomorrow morning - the mass on my spine is compromising my spinal cord. If it's lymphoma (they will do a biopsy while I'm out) they will close and treat with chemo. If that mass is a different tumor, they will remove it.
> 
> All tests still point back to non-aggressive - but the nodes are really big so they are treating it aggressively with chemo. ONce I get thru this surgery I think things will be better!



Good luck with your surgery!  Mr. & Mrs. Heathpack will be thinking good thoughts all day.

H


----------



## pammex (Oct 5, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> So i wasn't sedated - they couldn't - but I did well . It wasn't too bad.
> I'm having surgery tomorrow morning - the mass on my spine is compromising my spinal cord. If it's lymphoma (they will do a biopsy while I'm out) they will close and treat with chemo. If that mass is a different tumor, they will remove it.
> 
> All tests still point back to non-aggressive - but the nodes are really big so they are treating it aggressively with chemo. ONce I get thru this surgery I think things will be better!



sigh..the health care system infuriates me, and why could they not sedate you?  You have enough without something being not too bad...anyway you did well...yeah you are brave...

Will be thinking of and praying for you...yes get thru the surgery and go from there...HUgs and many more hugs....


----------



## Pat H (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, Ellen, I hope your surgery went well and the results are encouraging. I haven't visited TUG in a few weeks so I just saw your thread. You will be in my thoughts. I'm pulling for you!


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 5, 2012)

Good Luck on the spine surgery.  Will be thinking of you with lots of prayers.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Ellen, all good thoughts for as good a day as possible for you tomorrow.  Good thoughts, too, for your family.  {{{warm hugs}}}


----------



## JudyH (Oct 5, 2012)

We are all holding your hand, virtually.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 5, 2012)

Ellen,
Best wishes for a successful surgery tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way. Hang it there and take it one day at a time. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tia (Oct 5, 2012)

JudyH said:


> We are all holding your hand, virtually.



What JudyH said


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 6, 2012)

*You are in our thoughts & Prayers!*

Please be encouraged by the idea that cyber friends you've never met have you in our prayers & are thinking of you and your family during this time.

Please keep us updated as we wait to anxiously hear that things have gone well......

Judy


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 6, 2012)

Prayers for a successful surgery and a treatable situation.
Liz


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thinking of you, Ellen.  I hope that the surgery went well and that you will receive good news.  I wonder if you fell in Italy because you had this tumor on your spine.  This may have been the beginning of something more serious?

When we were on Maui and my husband was in the hospital for a whole month, I met the wife of a young man (30 or so) who was in the hospital too.  He, all of the sudden, was paralyzed and could no longer walk.  They found a massive tumor on his spine that affected his nerves.  

The good news was that it wasn't cancer and he completely recovered.  I stayed in touch with this family until he was completely better.  There was such a bond between all the visitors who had to be there every day as we all were on vacation.  You have your family here besides your own.  I wish you the best.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 6, 2012)

As someone who lived and worked in the medical field in the Phila area, you are in excellent hands !!!  Best wishes and be encouraged.......


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 7, 2012)

*I love you all!*

Thank you for such kind messages! I did well with surgery. It was lymphoma mass, so they left it. They will kill it with chemo. I will be on steroids for a week until we start chemo so my spine isn't affected again. 

Yes, that fall may have jolted the lymphoma just enough to make it hurt which is GOOD because it means we caught it earlier. I have absolutely no other symptoms of the cancer.

Time to get lots of fun scarves and hats. I'm ready to win this war and get to vacation this summer!!!!!

OH - after surgery I begged to leave and they let me haha - I HATE hospitals. I'm a little groggy:rofl:, but I slept in my own bed last night


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Thank you for such kind messages! I did well with surgery. It was lymphoma mass, so they left it. They will kill it with chemo. I will be on steroids for a week until we start chemo so my spine isn't affected again.
> 
> Yes, that fall may have jolted the lymphoma just enough to make it hurt which is GOOD because it means we caught it earlier. I have absolutely no other symptoms of the cancer.
> 
> ...



It can be unbelievable how rapidly lymphoma masses will shrink with therapy.  I had a bulldog patient with lymphoma in his spine, completely paralyzed, couldn't move his hind legs at all.  Literally the day after his first radiation treatment he was walking again.

Low grade, treatable- no one wants a cancer dx, but if you have to have one, that's the kind to sign up for!

Feel better and try to actually get some rest.

H


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 7, 2012)

I am so so sorry to read this - will keep you in my prayers.  Hang in there!!!


----------



## m61376 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ellen- glad you posted after the surgery. Attitude is half the battle, and it's nice to see yours is so good. Get this under control, and then get busy planning a great celebratory trip for next summer!


----------



## pammex (Oct 7, 2012)

You can do this....chemo sucks but it is doable....
Bald is beautiful by the way and easy....it was so easy when I was bald I was hoping I could learn to love me bald...in and out of shower in a flash, no shaving legs, nothing...I did the hat, scarves, wigs look too but bald was easier...
Take all the drugs they offer for side effects, do not be a martyr...

Please keep us updated when you can and will be praying for you and wishing fro quick recovery on the stars.. holding your hand virtually!!  Many many hugs!  

Oh and happy your surgery went fine ...I am rooting for you, you go girl!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 7, 2012)

DW wore baseball caps when her hair fell out during chemo for breast cancer.  It grew back thicker than ever.  You may want to ask your physicians about Zofran.  It works really well for nausea.


----------



## calgal (Oct 7, 2012)

Ellen, I just want to add to the chorus of  good thoughts. My elderly father (mid 80s) underwent chemo for non-Hodgkins lymphoma 4 years ago, and has been in remission since. The drugs are very good for this cancer, one newer one specifically targets the lymphoma cells and destroys them. It has always sounded in your posts that you are blessed with a close family and large support network. Don't try to be a superwoman right now. Allow your loved ones the joy of helping you. Good luck with this journey.


----------



## andrea t (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Ellen,
I admire your attitude and strength.  You will beat this because of that. You have friends here, including me, that care and are sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.  Andrea


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 7, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> DW wore baseball caps when her hair fell out during chemo for breast cancer.  It grew back thicker than ever.



A friend of mine also experienced this...she had the most beautiful, thick hair when it grew back.

Ellen, best wishes with the chemo, and that positive attitude will win this for you.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys are the BEST. Thanks for all of these positive, uplifting responses. I slept wonderfully last night and am excited to work this week. Chemo probably starts in another week (can't start right away after the surgery). I am going to have a bunch of friends over and have a hat party. I'm going to find a bunch of hat and scarf picture and have people help me choose what will look good. 

It can be an adventure! Hey- if I have to go through this, why not look at the bright side? Tired of my long , straight hair. I'm going to let it grow back curly (I've had it professionally straighted for years)

Have a great day my dear friends. Interesting how there can be people in one's life we don't interact with face to face, but they can be so involved and caring. Thank you so much.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 8, 2012)

Your positive attitude will sustain you through your illness.  And you know that we, your unseen (except virtually) friends are always here should you need them.

As somebody else mentioned, if you have good prescription coverage, ask the doctor to prescribe Zofran if/when you have outopatient chemo...I am not sure if you are having yours in the hospital or as an outpatient.  If you are in the hospital, they have plenty of solutions.

Jerry also liked my solution, for the mild yuckies, he would suck on lemon drops.  Don't know why, but it works for some.  I know one lady who swore by pumpkin seeds, although I'd never heard that before.

The hat party sounds like fun.  Now is a good time to find hats.  I'd go to Wally World or K-Mart, or if the mall has a hat store, and try on everything in sight.  If you are like me, not every thing works.   

I had a girlfriend, when she was going through chemo, she *never* wore a hat.  Well, she did wear a knit cap in the winter if she was outside, but that was it.  She liked the "clean feeling."  Jerry loved that feeling, too, and never let his hair grow out, shaving it every few days for the rest of his life.

Take care of yourself.  {{{ HUGS }}}

Fern


----------



## lamb (Oct 8, 2012)

Wishing you the very best in your battle.  A positive spirit will make a huge difference.  Life sometimes takes crazy turns but stay focused on all the awesome trips and new experiences awaiting you once fully recovered!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2012)

Bald, healthy women are incredibly sexy. Go Ellen!

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 9, 2012)

You need some R & R on "Old Cape Scrod" ! 

I want to say how much we are all rooting and praying for you. Your are such a nice person and all the good that you've put out will come back to you.

You know what's ahead of you, but you will come out well in the end. One of my favorite quotes is, "The only way to get through something is to go through it".

My next door neighbor had the same diagnosis as you. I gave her monthly injections for 25 years until she passed at age 90 from something completely different. So take heart and know that this is can be managed and managed well.

Go get 'em !


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bad news is that it's in my spinal cord and now I will be in-patient for 4 months and then stem cell transplant. This is so scary but I WILL SURVIVE.

Here is the link to my carepage

http://www.carepages.com/carepages/Cheerful495
Every comment is a piece of chemo attacking this disease! THANK YOU my friends.


----------



## susieq (Oct 10, 2012)

YES YOU WILL!! 
Your faith, attitude, family & friends will get you through!!​


----------



## Patri (Oct 10, 2012)

Are stem cells related to bone marrow? I am a registered donor, and would love to give to you.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 10, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Bad news is that it's in my spinal cord and now I will be in-patient for 4 months and then stem cell transplant. This is so scary but I WILL SURVIVE.
> 
> Here is the link to my carepage
> 
> ...




Password needed for carepage?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2012)

Kay H said:


> Password needed for carepage?



You have to sign up for access - click on BECOME A MEMBER. (You create the password when you sign up.)


----------



## Tia (Oct 10, 2012)

Continued prayers and positive thoughts headed you way .........


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 10, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Bad news is that it's in my spinal cord and now I will be in-patient for 4 months and then stem cell transplant. This is so scary but I WILL SURVIVE.
> 
> Here is the link to my carepage
> 
> ...




Ellen,
Sorry to hear you have to go thru this but it is not all that bad.  I had the Stem Cell Transplant 3 1/2 years ago.  If you remember I was posting about it every day as I was going thru each step.  Will you be able to use your own stem cells or will you need a donor?  I hope you can use your own stem cells.  I will be happy to answer any questions you might have about the transplant just pm me.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck Ellen, I wish you the best!  They better let you have Internet access while in the hospital so we can all keep up with what is going on.

H


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 10, 2012)

Ellen, your strength is an inspiration to us all.  I'm confident you'll beat this thing.   

Brian


----------



## tobyk (Oct 10, 2012)

*Your positive attitude will help you heal*

You will be blessed continually with love and kindness from strangers as you get well. I will be sending prayers heavenward.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 11, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Good luck Ellen, I wish you the best!  They better let you have Internet access while in the hospital so we can all keep up with what is going on.
> 
> H



They probably will, our 2nd grade next door neighbor who was just discharged from the hospital following a successful bone marrow transplant had internet. 

Hospital provided a laptop and was using skype for school(during class time and after school when his teacher worked one on one with him) and to talk to his friends and show off Lego sets. Young boys.


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 12, 2012)

*Blessings of friends.....*



Hophop4 said:


> Ellen,
> Sorry to hear you have to go thru this but it is not all that bad.  I had the Stem Cell Transplant 3 1/2 years ago.  If you remember I was posting about it every day as I was going thru each step.  Will you be able to use your own stem cells or will you need a donor?  I hope you can use your own stem cells.  I will be happy to answer any questions you might have about the transplant just pm me.



It's a unique blessing when we reach out to friends and find a network of support and empathy.  Please use these connections to reach out and support and uplift you during difficult times.  

Our continued thoughts and prayers are with you and with your family.  
We will continue to remind you that we are here and support you through cyber connections.  

Judy


----------



## Glynda (Oct 12, 2012)

*Wishes*

I've just read through all six pages of posts. I have held my breath with each up-date and am so anxious to read how you are doing now. 

I'm moved by the support you've received from fellow Tuggers and by your determination to win this fight. Please add me to the list of prayer warriors who will be praying for you often.


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 12, 2012)

Ellen, I hadn't read this thread before today.  How can you make a thread about a lymphoma diagnosis so inspirational?  While reading through all the posts, that Pat Benatar song, "Hit Me With Your Best Shot" went through my head.  I'm sure this disease will be "another notch in your lipstick case," a few months down the road.  I picture you, (in your cute new haircut!) with boxing gloves on, just daring those crazy cells to try something.  

I'll pray for you, your doctors, and your family!

Hugs, love and prayers,
Heidi


----------



## pammex (Oct 13, 2012)

since was a mistake will just say hi and wish you well...sigh


----------



## pammex (Oct 13, 2012)

Ellen,  This site was a life saver for me when I was going thru my journey with cancer and chemo and all...It still remains that for me..so make sure you have internet, virtual support can be incredible...Many hugs and wishes for quick recovery...


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here I am checked into the hospital. I cut my hair short since I will lose it anyway. What do you think? Thumbs up everyone. Chemo has been running for almost 24 hours and in about 6 months I'll be all better - ready to go on some retreats you offered and back to life.

It is a drag that I can't work and hubby is still out of a job, but life isn't predicatable. The kids are great.

Thank you for caring and remember you can follow me on http://www.carepages.com/carepages/Cheerful495 if you want! Love your comments!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 14, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Here I am checked into the hospital. I cut my hair short since I will lose it anyway. What do you think? Thumbs up everyone. Chemo has been running for almost 24 hours and in about 6 months I'll be all better - ready to go on some retreats you offered and back to life.
> 
> It is a drag that I can't work and hubby is still out of a job, but life isn't predicatable. The kids are great.
> 
> Thank you for caring and remember you can follow me on http://www.carepages.com/carepages/Cheerful495 if you want! Love your comments!



I like the hair, cute even if you didn't have to do chemo. 

How are you kids and hubby doing? I had a bit of a scare and had to go in for some testing this summer. Everything is fine, but my hubby still brings up how scared he was at least once a week.


----------



## susieq (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the hair!! ~ really cute!!  Keep up the Great Attitude!! My Mother always used to tell me - God never gives us more than he KNOWS we can handle!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 14, 2012)

My kids are doing. My daughter doesn't want to cheer this season because I can't go at all and she has a big chance of getting sick and making me sick. Plus we are almost without income suddenly. She's being amazing at 14. My son at 17 is a rock. He is concerned, understanding, but continuning his life as he should. My husband is doing his best - stressed as he still has no job so we are without income soon. UGH.

I'm so glad you're okay.


----------



## youcanfly (Oct 14, 2012)

Ellen, I have to confess, I don't usually read every post in a thread but, something told me to read through yours. I am so glad I did!!! You have an amazing attitude and srong spirit. I have laughed and cried as I read through your posts. 





Zac495 said:


> Time to get lots of fun scarves and hats. I'm ready to win this war and get to vacation this summer!!!!!


I really do hope you will keep this wonderful attitude as you go through this. I have 2 children around the same age as yours and I know how you must feel trying to be strong for them. Sounds like you have a wondeful daughter who trying to put you 1st. When I went through a scare a few years ago my daughter was learning how to drive. She had to drive me eveywhere because i couldn't. It was one of those moments I can now look back on and laugh about because I couldn't decide which was worse. Being sick or her driving!

I will be lifting you up in prayer and your family as well. Although we live in the south my husband works in Pittsburg. We fully understand how difficult times are and will be lifting your husband up also. He must feel like he is under more than he can handle but, others will be praying for him that he will have a sense of peace and the strength he needs.

You look wonderful by the way!!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, Ellen, I am so sorry to hear that you will be hospitalized for 4 months.  If I still lived in PA, I would be able to visit you. I am so amazed by your positive, upbeat attitude. Just remember that occasionally it's okay to have a pity party! You WILL beat this.

What hospital are you in? If you don't mind giving us your last name, we can overwhelm you with cards.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sure! I will be in and out of hospital. 4 or 5 days on/2 weeks home for four cycles. Then I will be in hospital for about 4 weeks. I would LOVE cards!!!!!

Ellen Luchette
65 Victory Way
Limerick, PA 19468

Hospital 
Jeanes Hospital 5th floor bone marrow Ward
 7600 Cenral ave  Ellen Luchette
 Phila PA 19111

NO FRESH FLOWERS (or dried) or fruit etc. Silk or fake or balloons or cards


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 14, 2012)

*Job.......*



Zac495 said:


> My kids are doing. My daughter doesn't want to cheer this season because I can't go at all and she has a big chance of getting sick and making me sick. Plus we are almost without income suddenly. She's being amazing at 14. My son at 17 is a rock. He is concerned, understanding, but continuning his life as he should. My husband is doing his best - stressed as he still has no job so we are without income soon. UGH.
> 
> I'm so glad you're okay.



Ellen I'm sure you have posted this before...but to save me (and others from researching).....what does your husband do?  What kind of work is he looking for or would he be interested in?.....it won't hurt at all to post along side your progress that he is looking for opportunities in a particular field (or that he would be willing to accept something with a flexible schedule if it were close to home, school and medical).  

You never know when a "friend" may know of an opportunity; we are a vast network.

Thinking of you.  I'll get my card in the mail tomorrow!!
Judy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 14, 2012)

Ellen hugs to you and your family as you continue along this journey.  You have an amazing resolve which will help you all get through all of the challenges you face.

p.s.  I LOVE your new hair style!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 14, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> Ellen I'm sure you have posted this before...but to save me (and others from researching).....what does your husband do?  What kind of work is he looking for or would he be interested in?.....it won't hurt at all to post along side your progress that he is looking for opportunities in a particular field (or that he would be willing to accept something with a flexible schedule if it were close to home, school and medical).
> 
> You never know when a "friend" may know of an opportunity; we are a vast network.
> 
> ...





Wow! Thanks. My husband is HR and training and development. He is excellent. He would happily take a lower paying job but no one calls unless it's in the 80 or 90;s so if anyone even knows of a generalist job in the area that would be good. We're in Phili. He can travel 2 hours.

He would really do anything that would fit his qualifications.

And thanks for the card!!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 16, 2012)

A few days in the hospital can make you stir crazy!
One friend (best) is visiting me and it was WHAT I looked forwarded to.
She just texted to say her 17 year old has a little fever and wants to go to the doctor. Nurse here said it's fine for friend to visit anyway, but she needs to take her kid to the doctor. I told her take him early and come. No response. Am I being ridiculous? Be honest.


----------



## VivianLynne (Oct 16, 2012)

Just bored. That hospital will be your universe for long periods of time. Make new friends there - your "at home friends" have a life that has not changed. Your life has changed. It is like if you changed jobs - how many people have called or emailed you husband from his old job?

You need to fill your days - read, internet search, puzzle books, knitting, cross-stitch, genology. I posted new pictures on my Poconos house project.


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 16, 2012)

*Plan your next vacation!!*

I love surfing the net for my next best vacation destination!  I get so carried away sometimes it takes me hours.....between TUG, Tripadvisor and the associated bulletin boards (TripAdvisor also has helpful bulletin boards); and VRBO & Cyberrentals are additional sources for locations without timeshares.

I have my card in the mail today.....and from now on I'll be sending suggestions on places we've stayed & recommendations.

I left my job 18 months ago now and for the first six months I was lost.....I so missed my work friends (I would try to meet them for lunch but I was quickly loosing touch with what was happening).  Now I don't know how I'd find time to work with all my other activities.  I've gone back to school (one more class till I complete my BS - I do it all on-line).

Once I finish school I want to read for fun again - I picked up my son's books on the Hunger Games.....have you read the series?  Well you have time and I loved them!  I also picked up my daughters Twilight series.....if you haven't read them....the last one was my favorite.  My husband reads 3-4 books each week.....let me know what you like and we can send some suggestions....do you have a Kindle....you can download alot of FREE books.  Amazon is a great source if you read the reviews......find your favorite book & see who else really liked it.....then see what else "they" liked...it can be a great source for new authors and books.

Judy


----------



## Rascalsmom (Oct 16, 2012)

Adding my voice to the chorus of prayers and well-wishes.  You look too cute in your purple PJ's!  Hoping today is a good day for you.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am a reader yes - read the Hunger Games!
Any other good book ideas? I really like things like fun chick books, great novels, Asian historical fiction (remember I adopted Zoe from China)
THANKS

I have a free week Marriott for the summer and FF miles so we will get to vacation despite the fact that we're screwed financially right now. My doc says I must have something to look forward to. Thinking Curacao...


----------



## JanT (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellen,

I'm really at a loss for words.  You are so inspirational to all of us.  I know the Lord will bless and keep you and your family during this very difficult time.  Please know that you all are in my prayers.  I LOVE your hair!

Jan


----------



## Laurie (Oct 16, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Any other good book ideas? I really like things like fun chick books, great novels, Asian historical fiction (remember I adopted Zoe from China)


2 historical fiction books I've read recently and liked a lot:

Jennifer Cody Epstein: "The Painter from Shanghai" - about the artist Pan Yuliang -after I read this I searched out images of her work, which I really love.

Anchee Min: "Pearl of China" - fictionalized acct of the life of Pearl Buck - interesting especially if you read Pearl Buck novels decades ago as I did.

If you read these, or have read them, I'd be interested in hearing whether you enjoyed them too, or what you thought about them.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 16, 2012)

Laurie said:


> 2 historical fiction books I've read recently and liked a lot:
> 
> Jennifer Cody Epstein: "The Painter from Shanghai" - about the artist Pan Yuliang -after I read this I searched out images of her work, which I really love.
> 
> ...



I read Pearl of China. It was so long ago - but I think i liked it....
THANKS


----------



## shagnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellen, so sorry to hear of your latest fight but I know you'll come thru with flying colors.  Hugs., shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellen, you are getting such good news and I KNOW you will be fine. You will be jumping for joy , just like me after my good prognosis. It's the worry and wondering that can get you & your attitude will help go along way!!:whoopie:

shaggy


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2012)

"God, our Father, walk through my house and take away 
all my worries and illnesses and please watch over and heal my 
family in Jesus name, Amen."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ellen,

I think you would enjoy "The Man Who Loved China: Joseph Needham and the Making of a Masterpiece" by Simon Winchester


Stay strong.


Richard


----------



## pammex (Oct 17, 2012)

Sending you millions of hugs and continual prayers...

I just love the new hairdo..so cute on you...

Wait until you see how easy it is to be bald...bald is beautiful...been there done that...LOL..

Great you are so positive but please allow yourself time to grieve...it is a process and an occassional pity party works wonders...
Def. plan future vacations that is what I did and yup I am traveling again...
You go girl..."you never know how strong you are until being strong is your only choice"


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 17, 2012)

I love and admire your great attitude.  You look beautiful by the way!!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 17, 2012)

You guys make me so happy!
Planning a vacation! 
Going to read that book - thanks!
Going to get my nails done with my sister this weekend.

Live your life by the moment, the hour, and the day. Find a piece of sunlight and bring it back to share with someone special.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 17, 2012)

Ellen:  You got the right idea!!!  Keep yourself busy.


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 19, 2012)

Today's bloodwork shows the lymphoma is gone from my blood! The chemo is working. Of course there is more chemo and the transplant to keep it in remission, but things are looking UP! I'm very optimistic!


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic! It is always great to hear the success stories. Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 19, 2012)

What great news!!!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 19, 2012)

Terrific. That really makes it a HAPPY Thanksgiving!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 19, 2012)

*News*

Wonderful news!


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ellen, great news!  I look at your pictures on FB and you look so good.  You are an inspiration to other women.  Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2012)

wooo hoooo  

Bill


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 20, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> Today's bloodwork shows the lymphoma is gone from my blood! The chemo is working. Of course there is more chemo and the transplant to keep it in remission, but things are looking UP! I'm very optimistic!



Great News for sure  - Have a Happy Thanksgiving too!!!!!!!


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 20, 2012)

Terrific News Ellen.....have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ellen,
Glad to see things are looking up for you and chemo is working.  Great news on hubby getting a job.

Sorry I haven't posted to you but I have been in the hospital for a week now.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 20, 2012)

*Thinking of you*

So sorry to read all of this. Sending prayers and hugs, too.

A great job search site is Indeed.com


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, I think I lost my post when I seached for a link.

I want to send my prayers and hugs as well.

Indeed.com is a great job search website. www.indeed.com/jobs?q=hr&l=Philadelphia,+PA


----------



## suzanne (Nov 20, 2012)

AWESOME NEWS! Glad to hear the chemo is working. 

Suzanne


----------



## MelBay (Nov 20, 2012)

This is wonderful news.  Rest assured, I'll still keep you in my prayers as you continue on your journey.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 21, 2012)

Another Yippee! here.  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hophop4 said:


> Ellen,
> Glad to see things are looking up for you and chemo is working.  Great news on hubby getting a job.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted to you but I have been in the hospital for a week now.



How are you feeling???


----------

